# Air America- Great web resource



## evangilder (Mar 12, 2010)

I got this via e-mail from the T-28 group, but there are a lot of different aircraft covered here. Great facts and serials etc. Really interesting to read about the B-17s in black!


THE AIRCRAFT OF AIR AMERICA, 4th edition, by Dr. Joe F. Leeker - McDermott Library, The University of Texas at Dallas


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 17, 2010)

Great site, thanks for posting.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool link. 


Wheels


----------

